# Embellishment Monkey



## woodpig (8 Sep 2015)

I found a carbide cutter and a couple of bearings so it seemed daft not to put a handle on it! I wonder how well/if it will work?! :lol:


----------



## banjerbill (8 Sep 2015)

Nj Woodpig,

What will you use it for? Sorry if its a daft question.

Bill


----------



## woodpig (8 Sep 2015)

http://youtu.be/uWdRZoA3J1E


----------



## n0legs (8 Sep 2015)

Clever, very good =D>


----------



## Robbo3 (9 Sep 2015)

Perhaps your tool would be better suited to the wood turning section even though it is metal work.

Copt'n Eddie made his own as well 13m55s & 19m50s
- https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1DR3Ptv1QQ

BTW, nice tool - as is all your metal work.


----------

